# west country mouse club on March 20th



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Anyone who is planning to go to this show needs to pair up their adults asap in order to have u8 weeks to show.It's slightly late but there is still time,I forgot myself because of Christmas.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for that Sarah. I need these reminders!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm judging this show, and hope to see as many of you there as possible. It's a great hall with excellent light. Its got great pubs (which do food) just up the road, and is always a good day out. Sam is running the show this year, and will no doubt do a great job. This is the third year running we have put on a show over here in the windy wolds, hope you support us!.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I'll be there! It's a lovely show and I'm really excited to go there each year - it's great to have another show in the south of england, and it has had a great, very competitive turnout each time it's been on. Everyone must go!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Me coming !


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll be coming, sadly not as an exhibitor, just a visitor.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm coming 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

There has been a change of plan for this show. My dear mousing buddy Heather (Loganberry) will be judging, not me (as both Sam and myself will be judging at Sowood in Feb.). I would like to be the first to wish her the very best of luck on her debut. I hope as many of you as possible will support her by showing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You'll be great Heather,I won't be there in person but Sarah is taking my mice.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for asking me to judge for the first time Phil! And for the support, Sarah! It will be a great show to break my judging skills in on. My white coat is ironed and ready.....


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations on your first outing as a judge Heather! I'm sorry I can't be there to cheer you on! 

W xx


----------



## kare (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I ask where is the West Country show held? I have looked on the NMC website but only 2010 shows appear to be listed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Bristol area.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, could you tell me if you have to have joined the national mouse club to be able to go to this show as a visitor??


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I was hoping to make it to this show (to support southern shows) and I have family in Bristol but bloody work have booked me on a weekend first aid course so I cant make it.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

this will be my first show that i am attending. (going to watch and get a few tips) really looking forward to seeing all of your beauties.. let the fun begin


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

maisymouse said:


> Hi, could you tell me if you have to have joined the national mouse club to be able to go to this show as a visitor??


no you don't,come and have a look around.There are a few people from the forum going.


----------



## maisymouse (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok I will! I will have to travel for almost 2 hours but I'm going to come have a look


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yea its 2 1/2 hours travel for me. but im sure it will be worth the journey


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

I often travel for over four hours to go just one way to mouse shows, regularly going up the night before and staying at hotels, or travelling to friends houses over three hours away for the night, then going up to the show together in the morning, driving from 2.5 to four hours more, then home by train after the show - another four hours or so. It takes time and money, but it is worth the investment. Some people seem to worry they'll get nosebleeds if they go more than 30 minutes from their front door; there's an interesting country out there though. Worth looking at! And you need to go to NMC shows if you want to compete and win with the best.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> people seem to worry they'll get nosebleeds if they go more than 30 minutes from their front door


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sarah xxx


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahY said:


> > people seem to worry they'll get nosebleeds if they go more than 30 minutes from their front door
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


You beat me to it! I was going to do that too :lol:


----------



## Reidy23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi I'm new and would love to come as a visitor. Do I need to get a ticket in advance or anything? Is anyone else coming from Somerset way and wanna car share? I'm happy to drive, but useless at map reading!!!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't answer the travel question for you but you will be welcome as a visitor.I won't be there but Sarahy and tratallen on here are kindly taking mice for me and several other forum users are going.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Sad not to have been able to make it to the Show today but I hope everyone had a fantastic day's Mousing!
p.s; would be great to see some pics if anyone has any  
Jo.x


----------

